# YouTube videos



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2021)

The owners of this cat put on YouTube videos of coral reefs to entertain her.  She watches it for hours until she falls asleep. Source: Reddit


----------



## Ceege (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm going to check into those videos for my cat.  Good idea.

And there are some nice 'virtual walks' on YouTube for us humans.
4K Virtual Forest Walk - 5 Hours Walking in the Woods, Grand Ridge Trail... 



 via @YouTube

more:  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=walking+througt+the+woods+videos

Or, take a walk on some city streets:  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=walking+through+the+city+streets


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2021)

Ceege said:


> I'm going to check into those videos for my cat.  Good idea.
> 
> And there are some nice 'virtual walks' on YouTube for us humans.
> 4K Virtual Forest Walk - 5 Hours Walking in the Woods, Grand Ridge Trail...
> ...


Thank you so much Ceege, I had a quick look at the links and they are beautiful, will definitely check these out.  Many thanks.  I've only just discovered YouTube and it's fabulous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Thank you so much Ceege, I had a quick look at the links and they are beautiful, will definitely check these out.  Many thanks.  I've only just discovered YouTube and it's fabulous.


Here's one just for you, Mellow.

Watching it in the dark or under dim lighting makes for the best viewing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's one just for you, Mellow.
> 
> Watching it in the dark or under dim lighting makes for the best viewing.


Sitting here in broad daylight with sunshine in the windows Aunt Marg, just doesn't seem to cut it. lol.  Thanks for the clip, love it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Sitting here in broad daylight with sunshine in the windows Aunt Marg, just doesn't seem to cut it. lol.  Thanks for the clip, love it.


You'll really love it once it turns dark, Mellow.

The video transforms into a more realistic and believable setting when viewed in a darker or dark room.

And don't forget about the option to expand the video to full-size for an even more enjotyable experience.

You can accomplish the expansion by clicking on the icon in the video found in the far lower right-hand corner.


----------



## Ceege (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's one just for you, Mellow.
> 
> Watching it in the dark or under dim lighting makes for the best viewing.


Love the rain and fireplace.  Click on the 'full screen' icon on the lower right.

Those walking videos are good to look at as you walk in place or if you are on a treadmill.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Love the rain and fireplace.
> 
> Those walking videos are good to look at as you walk in place or if you are on a treadmill.


Me, too!

Would be my dream place.

Yes, the walk around big city videos along with the forest walk releases are exceptional.

Always find they have a way of bringing my stress level way down and relaxing me.


----------

